# Bed conversion Burstner Delfin 625 Performance



## *Boris* (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi,
I have a 2007 Burstner Delfin 625 Performance, it has a fixed double french bed and supposed to have another bed in the dinette area, but I am struggling to see how it converts. Any Delfin owners out there with any suggestions ?

Regards Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking here http://www.becksmotorhomes.com/vehicle/2006-burstner-delfin-performance-t625

It looks like the dinette bench goes flat then the opposing sofa slides out to meet it using the table as part of the bed, cannot really be any other way really.


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

Do you have the manual. I bought a 2011 Nexxo and thought I'd check the 3rd bed out. The support was easy but the manual referred to cushions 3 and 4 which I did not have.
Spoke to dealer. They bought new cushions 3 and 4 from Burstner for me. Must have been lost by previous owner.


----------

